# Webcomics?



## chopi (21. August 2008)

Ich habe mich gefragt:
*Welche Webcomics liest ihr?*
Auch hier werde ich versuchen,eine Liste zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Deutsch*
» Nichtlustig «
» Dressed in Black «
» Die 3 Buffedcomics *g* «
» Ctrl+Alt+Del «
» Ruthe «

*Englisch*
» Dressed in Black «
» xkcd «
» Looking For Group «
» Dork Tower «
» Order of the Stick «
» Penny Arcade «
» Turn Signals On A Land Raider «
» Cyanide and Happiness «
» Ctrl+Alt+Del «

Am besten schreibt ihr die Links gleich dazu. Zusätzlich könnt ihr auch in einem Satz erklären,was das für ein Webcomic ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

nichtlustig ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (21. August 2008)

Hier die Hauptseite von Dark Legacy, speziell für WoW'ler super

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/


----------



## nalcarya (21. August 2008)

Alle englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xkcd - http://xkcd.com/

Looking For Group - http://lfgcomic.com/

Dork Tower - http://www.dorktower.com/

Order of the Stick - http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots.html

Penny Arcade - http://www.penny-arcade.com/

Turn Signals On A Land Raider - http://tsoalr.com/


Und noch ein paar, die ich weniger regelmäßig frequentiere, davon fällt mir jetzt so spontan nur MegaTokyo - http://www.megatokyo.com/ ein :> 
Von nicht lustig hol ich mir mittlerweile nur noch die gedruckten Bände.


----------



## drummen (21. August 2008)

Cyanide and Happiness: http://explosm.net/comics/

Englisch

Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

shakes und Fidget fehlt -.-^^
sonst ziemlich alle die ich desöfteren mal ansehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Dass hier keiner http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php erwähnt oO


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php


Die sind ja mal geil! xD


----------



## nalcarya (22. August 2008)

arghs, ctrl+alt+del habsch voll vergessen :O 
Aver da schau ich auch nicht soo regelmäßig rein.


----------



## claet (22. August 2008)

Also 

1) rettet mir dieser Thread meinen Freitag
und
2) hab ich mich genau so gestern gefühlt, als ich den Beta Key gesehen habe und wusste ich hab kein Internet zuhause momentan -_-


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

Ach wie hies das schon wieder geschichten in der scherbenwelt .. mit sonem zwerg .. mal suchen ob ich den link find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/index.php?blog=1513 <-- ist echt geil


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Also
> 
> 1) rettet mir dieser Thread meinen Freitag
> und
> 2) hab ich mich genau so gestern gefühlt, als ich den Beta Key gesehen habe und wusste ich hab kein Internet zuhause momentan -_-



woot du hast beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blizz will mir keinen senden -.- grml


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

Ich empfehle noch 
www.jaynaylor.com (Better Days)
www.cartoontomb.de


----------



## Xelyna (22. August 2008)

Warum steht Ctrl+Alt+Del oben bei den deutschen Comics? oô


----------



## chopi (22. August 2008)

Weil ein paar wenige Comics auch übersetzt sind,ich sollte wohl ein "teilweise" dazuschreiben


----------



## nalcarya (22. August 2008)

Grad wieder drauf gestoßen: Sore Thumbs - http://www.sorethumbsonline.com/

Aber Vorsicht - der ist stellenweise richtig böse was amerikanische Politik und/oder Frauen angeht. Trotzdem lustig und vor allem recht ansprechend gezeichnet :>


----------



## Serran (22. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Cyanide and Happiness: http://explosm.net/comics/
> 
> Englisch
> 
> Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert.



ROfl!   Die sind ja mal richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Bis auf nichtlustig die besten WEbcomics.


----------



## Fornix (22. August 2008)

http://www.chugworth.com - In letzter Zeit kaum Updates. Inhaltliche und Gag-Qualität schwankt auch extrem. Trotzdem immer für einen Lacher gut.

http://www.littlegamers.com - Verrückte Schweden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werewulf (24. August 2008)

englisch aber watt solls...

http://www.cityofheroes.com/comic/download.html

oben sind immer die "neuesten"
also nach gaanz unten scrollen um beim ersten anzufangen.


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> http://www.chugworth.com - In letzter Zeit kaum Updates. Inhaltliche und Gag-Qualität schwankt auch extrem. Trotzdem immer für einen Lacher gut.
> 
> http://www.littlegamers.com - Verrückte Schweden
> 
> ...




http://www.little-gamers.com/ <.. richtiger link laut google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (13. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dass hier keiner http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php erwähnt oO


Au ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ctrl+alt+del ist genial   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider sind hier alle Aufgelistet die ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Prenne (13. September 2008)

da muss noch my extralife dazu (www.myextralife.com)


----------



## Soldiz (14. September 2008)

http://bender.vault-tec.de/wow_toons1.htm

sind leider nur 2
aber es lohnt sich die mal anzusehen


----------



## Seufernator (14. September 2008)

www.lfgcomic.com
Ganz nett, man muss nur genug Zeit haben alle zu lesen, damit man die ganzen Witze versteht.


----------



## Sertrios (14. September 2008)

ganz klar, die Buffewed COmics... kp wie die 2 Typis nochma  die jeze heißen... die machen in Comic-Version immer lustige Sachen in WoW ^^

Die meine ich^^

MfG Sertrios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

Meine Lieblings comics sind alle auf englisch, da haben wir einmal
www.Theslackerz.com
www.awkwardzombie.com
und
www.vgcats.com
alle drei sind Seiten die auf genialste weise Spiele verarschen
(sig is von VGcats und Profilbild von Slackerz)


> ganz klar, die Buffewed COmics... kp wie die 2 Typis nochma die jeze heißen... die machen in Comic-Version immer lustige Sachen in WoW ^^
> 
> Die meine ich^^
> 
> MfG Sertrios


Die beiden zeichner heissen Marvin Clifford und Oskar Pannier und die Figuren heissen shakes und Fidget, und ach ja nur um anzugeben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RPC Ganxta shiat


----------



## Naarg (25. September 2008)

Teh Gladiators Finde ich echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch sehr Geil: Dark Legacy <3


----------



## Malleus (25. September 2008)

WTF noch kein Dark Legacy Comics in der liste ?
Blasphemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.darklegacycomics.com/first.html

Außerdem les ich noch LFG , Shakes and Fidget und selbstverständlich die buffed comics  ^^

wobei LFG und DLComics am geilsten sind ^^


----------



## Naarg (25. September 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> WTF noch kein Dark Legacy Comics in der liste ?
> Blasphemie
> 
> 
> ...


wahahaha pwnd! (etwa 1 minute)

Inverloch Auch sehr schön, Liebe, Blut und tolle Charaktere, bin totaler Fan davon.


----------



## Malleus (25. September 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> wahahaha pwnd! (etwa 1 minute)
> 
> Inverloch Auch sehr schön, Liebe, Blut und tolle Charaktere, bin totaler Fan davon.



ey fu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch gesehn das direkt im 2 post schon DL comics als URL drin stehen, sie aber trotzdem nicht im ersten post auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

[Langeweile! Mein Lord besteht darauf, dass wir warten. DESHALB buddle ich einen Thread aus, den ich auf Seite 100 gefunden habe.]

Im Grunde ist schon vieles von dem gepostet worden, was ich auch lese. Was ich sonst noch lese ist entweder zu peinlich, oder evtl.
doch zu unpassend. Was machen wir da...

Union der Helden? War das schon dran? Superhelden in Deutschland, ist ein Fotocomic.
Was noch? Ach ja, Slightly Damned (ein bisschen Verdammt). Die Beschreibung auf TWC hat mich dazu verführt es anzuklicken, seitdem
schaue ich schon Freitags, ob es was Neues gibt. Ich fürchte nur, der ulkige Dämon Buwaro legt allmählich seine Dummheit ab.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Au ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, total geil. Er zeigt Kinder über "Copyrightverletzungen" an, klaut aber selbst Charaktere. Jeder Witz wird 20 mal erklärt, falls überhaupt einer vorhanden ist, und gezeichnet ist es... 'nicht sonderlich gut'.
Außerdem, sinnlose Dramascheiße.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mal abgesehen davon ist keines der hier geposteten Webcomics wirklich gut.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon ist keines der hier geposteten Webcomics wirklich gut.



Dann poste uns mal ein paar gute, du Experte in allen Gebieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

CAD ist geil, allein das Bild mit dem sprechenden Schneemann...

ja, ich will einen Webcomic sehen der besser ist als alles, was ich bisher kenne! (Er hat keine Chance!)


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2010)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ach wie hies das schon wieder geschichten in der scherbenwelt .. mit sonem zwerg .. mal suchen ob ich den link find
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Immernoch eins der besten. 
KARASH, Der Zwerg aller Zwergen <3 den comics.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann poste uns mal ein paar gute, du Experte in allen Gebieten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lasst doch Harloww einfach labern was er will. Er ist halt das perfekte Bild für den sinnlosen Flamern, den es in nahezu jeder Community gibt. Obwohl ich nicht damit sagen will, dass ich zwingend besser bin... dennoch habe ich auch gute Seiten :S


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Mai 2010)

ich bin doch sehr enttäuscht das hier niemand die gone with the blastwave comics gepostet hat

für alle die des englischen mächtig sind: Gone with the Blastwave

und für alle die es lieber auf deutsch haben: Gone with the Blastwave (Deutsch)


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2010)

Oglaf ! Genialer Comic, aber vorsicht nicht jugendfrei und teilweise seeeehr verstörend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2010)

Argh
Ihr habt Thenoob vergessen!!!!
TheNoobComic

ein absoultes muss ;D


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Bewertet mal was für euch wie wichtig bei einem Webcomic ist!

In etwa so:

Genre: 6/10
Handlung: 7/19
Aussehen: 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2010)

genere 9/10
handlung 9/10
Aussehen 8/10


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lasst doch Harloww einfach labern was er will. Er ist halt das perfekte Bild für den sinnlosen Flamern, den es in nahezu jeder Community gibt. Obwohl ich nicht damit sagen will, dass ich zwingend besser bin... dennoch habe ich auch gute Seiten :S



Bis jetzt ist mir noch keine aufgefallen.
Profitipp: Wenn man mir keinen Grund zum 'flamen' gibt, teile ich auch keine Flammen aus. Ach Hase.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist mir noch keine aufgefallen.
> Profitipp: Wenn man mir keinen Grund zum 'flamen' gibt, teile ich auch keine Flammen aus. Ach Hase.



Dir vielleicht nicht, aber das würde mich auch nicht wundern. Aber einige andere User schon. Und ich bin kein hase, sondern ein Mensch.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Mai 2010)

Genre: 9/10
Handlung: 7/10
Aussehen: 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2010)

Genre: 3/10
Handlung: 5/10
Aussehen: 10/10


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn es einer der 64% aller Comics ist, der von Schwulen, Vampieren oder schwulen, japanischen Vampieren handelt,
ist er bei mir unten durch.

Wenn es nur Strichmännchen sind, kann ich mich nicht daran erfreuen. Dann fehlt eben das, was einen Comic ausmacht.

Die Handlung... nun ja, wenn es nur einer der unzähligen Herr der Ringe-Klone ist, wirkt es nicht intressant. Und noch ein
Comic über eine zerrüttete Seele, die NIEMALS heilt, wirkt einschläfernd (*hust* Inhuman, *hust).


Wenn der Comic mit Furries gespickt ist, wirkt es für mich immer gleich intressanter. Dagegen wirkt ein 
Weltraum-Sience-Fiktion derb abturnend.


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. Mai 2010)

> Wenn der Comic mit Furries gespickt ist, wirkt es für mich immer gleich intressanter.


Oh man...

Die einzigen mmn unterhaltsamen Webcomics die ich bisher in den endlosen Weiten des Internets erspähen konnte sind Zyanid & Glückseligkeit, sowie die unaussprechliche Schmiede des Verderbens. derp.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Mai 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Oh man...
> 
> Die einzigen mmn unterhaltsamen Webcomics die ich bisher in den endlosen Weiten des Internets erspähen konnte sind Zyanid & Glückseligkeit, sowie die unaussprechliche Schmiede des Verderbens. derp.



Mit deiner Art und Weise, englische Titel zu übersetzen erinnerst du mich irgendwie an eine gewisse, wirklich widerwärtige Community von "Kräutersammlern" o.0
urgks, alleine der Gedanke ,_,

Ansonsten:
Witzig, dass der Thread wieder ausgegraben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIB und LFG lese ich aktiv, Cyanide and Happiness manchmal, Sore Thumbs hab ich jetzt angefangen :O


----------



## Littletall (31. Mai 2010)

Tja..was lese ich so...

ctrl-alt-del
Perfekt für Videogamer. Die Stories zwischen den Gags sind auch immer sehr interessant und witzig. Die Sillies mag ich persönlich auch ^^

lfg comic
Eine spannende Geschichte, die trotzdem ihren Humor mit reinbringt.

The Noob
Die perfekte Serie für Online-Spieler. Gerade die verschiedenen Spieler-Typen werden hier aufs herrlichste verulkt. Und der Name des Online-Spiels lautet ausgerechnet "Clichequest".

8-Bit-Theatre
Ein Sprite-Comic, der die Story des Final Fantasy 1 von totalen Vollidioten angehen lässt. Leider inzwischen beendet. Ein Epilog soll noch folgen. Evtl. ist er sogar schon da.

vgcats
Videospiel-Comics. Leider sehr unregelmäßig geupdatet. Der Name kommt davon, dass der Zeichner seine Figuren alle als Katzen auftreten lässt.

Nichtlustig und Shit Happens wurden ganz am Anfan


----------



## Ripplespak (7. Februar 2013)

Ist zwar schon ein älterer Thread, aber das Thema ist ja nach wie vor aktuell 

Ich lese z.Zt. sehr gerne 

Harl's Hideout
Einen Comic über einen Tauren-Barkeeper und seine Umwelt, deutscher Comic

Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic
Ein Comic über die bösen Kreaturen im Dungeons&Dragons-Universum; englisch und mittlerweile auch teilweise auf deutsch verfügbar

Marvcomics
Comics von Marvin Clifford, den ja viele noch als Mitschöpfer von Shakes&Fidget kennen

Sachen gibt...?!
Ein grösstenteils autobiografischer Comicblog - quadratisch, praktisch, gut


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Da mach ich mit. Lese aktiv:

romanticallyapocalyptic

demolitionsquad

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof

und

falsepositive


----------

